# no me gustan las mujeres altas



## silvialxk

Ciao a tutti 

Sto traducendo un episodio di un telefilm nel quale i personaggi parlano di se stessi. Uno di loro, il playboy della situazione, dice "no me gustan las mujeres altas". Al che parte un flashback in cui lui ha una discussione con una ragazza che non è affatto alta ma ha la puzza sotto al naso ed è capricciosa. 

Quindi mi stavo chiedendo... "Altas" potrebbe significare in questo caso "snob"?


----------



## infinite sadness

Può essere di classe sociale alta, dell'alta società.


----------



## silvialxk

Grazie mille, speravo in una conferma


----------



## nand-o

Hola:
En España no creo, "alta" significa alta. Para esnob existen muchos sinónimos, pero el adjetivo alta, en "mujer alta", no es uno de ellos. Quizá en América...


----------



## honeyheart

No, acá tampoco.  Con un sentido similar y una grafía cercana, se podría hablar de una mujer *"altiva"* o *"altanera"*.


----------



## infinite sadness

Però ci sono queste definizioni:

*12.     * adj. Dicho de una persona: De gran dignidad o representación. _Alto señor._ U. t. c. s.*
13.     * adj. Dicho de una cosa: Noble, elevada, santa, excelente. _Alto tribunal_*
14.     * adj. Dicho de un empleo o dignidad: De superior categoría o condición. _Alto funcionario. Alta inspección_*
15.     * adj. Dicho de una clase social o del lugar en que se establece: Opulenta, acomodada. _Clase alta_

Solo che non so cosa significhi U.t.c.s.


----------



## silvialxk

La soap es venezolana, no sé si puede ayudar. Pensé que podría tratarse de un "americanismo", algo parecido a la expresión "uptown girl", de hecho los personajes viven en Miami... Uhm...


----------



## Neuromante

infinite sadness said:


> Però ci sono queste definizioni:
> 
> *12.     * adj. Dicho de una persona: De gran dignidad o representación. _Alto señor._ U. t. c. s.*
> 13.     * adj. Dicho de una cosa: Noble, elevada, santa, excelente. _Alto tribunal_*
> 14.     * adj. Dicho de un empleo o dignidad: De superior categoría o condición. _Alto funcionario. Alta inspección_*
> 15.     * adj. Dicho de una clase social o del lugar en que se establece: Opulenta, acomodada. _Clase alta_
> 
> Solo che non so cosa significhi U.t.c.s.


Pero en estos caso el adjetivo se coloca delante


----------



## Rosemey

Puede ser que se refiera a "de alta cuna" pero sólo diga alta, o más probalbe que simplemente que diga altas de manera irónica, no?

En españa alta a secas que yo sepa sólo significa alta, otra cosa sería altanera. Supongo que será irónico.


----------



## nand-o

infinite sadness said:


> Però ci sono queste definizioni:
> 
> *12.     * adj. Dicho de una persona: De gran dignidad o representación. _Alto señor._ U. t. c. s. Solo che non so cosa significhi U.t.c.s.


Hola:
Como bien dice Neuromante, en estos casos el adjetivo se coloca delante. Además se utilizaría con "señora", difícilmente con mujer.
¡Ah! Usado también como sustantivo (U.t.c.s.)


silvialxk said:


> La soap es venezolana, no sé si puede ayudar. Pensé que podría tratarse de un "americanismo", algo parecido a la expresión "uptown girl", de hecho los personajes viven en Miami... Uhm...


Hola:
Creo que lo del anglicismo puede tener más sentido, más por lo de Miami, que por lo de Venezuela, (los "culebrones" se suelen rodar en un español estandar, aunque algún regionalismo siempre se cuela) aun así, esperemos a que alguien de Venezuela o de Miami (o Cuba) lo confirme.


----------



## silvialxk

Gracias a todos 

El problema surge por el _flashback_ siguiente a la frase del chico. De hecho, ese chico efectivamente no es muy alto (bueno, tampoco bajo... es de media estatura decimos). Si no hubiera seguido ese _flashback _de él peleando con una chica caprichosa, que no es mas alta que él, la duda ni habría existido


----------



## Tomby

silvialxk said:


> ...lui ha una discussione con una ragazza che non è affatto alta *ma ha la puzza sotto al naso* ed *è capricciosa*...


Yo soy de los que cree que al playboy no le gustan las mujeres altas (de estatura).
Pero en España cuando alguien se cree superior a los demás y se comporta de forma altiva se dice que es un _estirado_. Puede que en Venezuela se use la palabra _alto/a_ como sinónimo de _estirado/a_, aunque en la realidad lo ignoro.
El significado lo puedes consultar en este diccionario "libre".
Yo he asociado la idea "avere la puzza sotto il naso + capriccioso" como "estirado", no sé si con acierto o sin él.


----------



## silvialxk

Es precisamente lo que pensaba yo (sin conocer la expresión "estirado", jejeje  nueva palabra, gracias  ), en italiano se dice por ejemplo que una persona es "altezzosa" (mas o menos un sinónimo de 'esnob') o que te mira desde arriba (es decir, se cree superiór y te considera como una nula). Me parecía semejante pero, hasta ahora, aún es solo una suposición.


----------

